

Japanese telcos vie for share in consumer robot-as-a-service business - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/japanese-telcos-vie-for-share-in-consumer-robot-as-a-service-business/

======
robotlaunch
It's like the first wave of mobile phones only with robot faces.

